# remote control quit working



## podlesak (Oct 4, 2010)

have a vermont casting gas insert with comfort control valve with remote. the remote has quit working batteries are good the controlscreen lites up but doest work insert. do remotes go bad? local lumberyard where I got it is no help from looking on line parts are to fine what other brand remote would work?


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes remotes can fail.
They sometimes can also just need to be reprogrammed to the receiver box (learned). Much like a garage door opener.

This is why you buy fireplaces at a hearth dealer, not a lumber yard.

http://www.vermontcastings.com/dealerfind.asp

Try to find a real fireplace dealer near you and give them a call. They can probably get you a new remote and ship it.

Or post a picture of your remote handheld and a model number off the sticker on it. Maybe a VC dealer on here who can find a part for you.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 4, 2010)

not that familiar with that remote, but doesn't it use t-tpiles(honeywell?)

does the stove work perfectly when controlled manually at the valve??

i probably have the comfort control valve troubleshooting booklet around here somewhere...


----------



## podlesak (Oct 4, 2010)

I can turn on manually at valve but then unit only rus on high(flame&fan remote has 6 setting for both flame&fan; speed. don't know who makes remote for majestic parts#20002047 manual does"t say anything about reprograming remote


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

No other remote control works with the Comfort Control system. If you don't have a local Vermont Castings dealer, a Majestic dealer will also have the information you need.


----------



## Lisa Santorino (Sep 23, 2013)

You would need part # 20002047 which is a honeywell transmitter. I ordered it and had it in about 5 days. So relieved because I couldn't find it anywhere else.http://www.ibuyfireplaceparts.com/20002047-transmitter-honeywell-remote.html


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats awesome Lisa, as the vc distributor told me they couldn't get them anymore!


----------

